# Lee Priest: 4 Weeks Out from the Ironman



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks To Lee, here are some pictures as Lee is training for the Ironman Pro, 4 weeks out. Lee is one of the front runners of the 2005 Ironman in Pasadena, and will be ready in his best shape ever for the show! Don't miss out


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 2, 2005)

that gut is disgusting, is that what you guys call a "GH gut"?

  just my opinion, the rest of his body looks great (especially calves)


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 2, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> that gut is disgusting, is that what you guys call a "GH gut"?


  are you kidding me?


----------



## Stu (Feb 2, 2005)

I think he looks pretty damn good, got good symetry. thats not GH gut, just a bit of water retention hes still 4 weeks out from contest


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

He doesn't have a GH gut, thats just his genetics.  You can tell because in the third picture where his underwear is spiked up a bit he looks excellent.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

Not even close.  His gut isn't near as bad as Ronnie Coleman's or others.  He's a very mild case.


I don't think his gut is disgusting.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

Speaking of gut, he's got great abs -- a perfectly symmetrical eight-pack.


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 2, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Not even close.  His gut isn't near as bad as Ronnie Coleman's or others.  He's a very mild case.
> 
> 
> I don't think his gut is disgusting.


  just my opinion, the rest of his body looks great (especially calves)


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

8 packs are hard to get, even at his level.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Umm.. these are pic of him 4 weeks out from the arnold classic.  I posted some in another thread.  Where did you get these?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

I used your PC while you were away. I also borrowed some of your sisters clothes if you don't mind.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 8 packs are hard to get, even at his level.


Yeah.  Ronnie Coleman only has a four pack.  A distorted four pack at that.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I used your PC while you were away. I also borrowed some of your sisters clothes if you don't mind.



I was asking a legit question.  I wanted to know where you read these were iron man pics..  Jackass.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

The internet. По-русски

From another website, is that wrong?


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2005)

IMO he looks great.

Big, full and hard as hell


----------



## LittleKid (Feb 2, 2005)

lookin at the pic again, those are some killer lats, christ!!!


----------



## LAM (Feb 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 8 packs are hard to get, even at his level.



it's all genetics.  i've seen dudes with 5 packs before.


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2005)

Look at how small his waist is. HOLY SHIT!


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Look at how small his waist is. HOLY SHIT!


I know!  In that lat spread shot, his waist looks about 3 times smaller than his shoulders!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 2, 2005)

at 4 weeks out looking like that. damn if he dials it in right...game over.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 2, 2005)

his back looks like a freaking cobra head


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2005)

Must've found a new drug connex.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 2, 2005)

His forearms are scary.  He must jerk off with wrist weights.


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> his back looks like a freaking cobra head



no no, THIS is a cobrahead.


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> His forearms are scary.  He must jerk off with wrist weights.



he spends 45min on JUST his forearms when he works 'em.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> no no, THIS is a cobrahead.


Columbu?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Columbu?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 2, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> at 4 weeks out looking like that. damn if he dials it in right...game over.


Not necessarily. If Melvin Anthony is dialed in (which can happen), he beats Lee. Same with Chris Cormier ( but I DON'T think that will happen). Not putting down Lee, but he can come in looking great and still get beat by someone who is even better on that day.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

Looks GREAT to me!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

He looks amazing!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

He looks good, from a bodybuilding standpoint. But personally, I don't care for his physique at all.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2005)

He has like 87 inch forearms.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> He looks good, from a bodybuilding standpoint. But personally, I don't care for his physique at all.




Too big?

How tall is he anyway?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 2, 2005)

I think he is 5'2.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 2, 2005)

I think it's funny how he just dropped his pants in the middle of the workout down to his man-panties for the pic.

And about Ronnie's abs/gut...there is NO WAY that he should have been Dexter Jackson in abs in the challenge round.  That win was handed to Ronnie.  Dexter got screwed bad on that.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

He's tiny (height).  Fucki'n great quads though!


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Too big?
> 
> How tall is he anyway?


Lee Priest is 5'4"


----------



## LAM (Feb 2, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I think he is 5'2.



Lee is around 5'5.  5'2 and he would really be a midget.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone going to the event? Im definitely going to try to make it this year.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

How do you pack all that muscle in that short height of his.....amazing.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Lee is around 5'5.  5'2 and he would really be a midget.




no, he really is like 5'2 or 5'3.  I am 5'5 and when i stood next to him i was looking down at him....lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

man he looks awesome!!  I wish my back looked like that!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> man he looks awesome!!  I wish my back looked like that!!




Don't be so modest, your back looks great.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Don't be so modest, your back looks great.




thanks........but not like that!!!  LOL, 4weeks out and he looks better than i do on contest day.


----------



## LAM (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, he really is like 5'2 or 5'3.  I am 5'5 and when i stood next to him i was looking down at him....lol




dam...so in the off season when he ballons up to close to 300 lbs he must look like humpty dumpty.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Humpty Dumpty hahahaha


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> dam...so in the off season when he ballons up to close to 300 lbs he must look like humpty dumpty.




yeah....it was funny as hell too.  I stood there to take a pic and he looks at me and says "damn, even you are taller tha lee preist."  hahhaahahahhahahahhaha

the pics of him in the offseason are by far one of the most amazing things i have ever seen.  LMAO!!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 2, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. If Melvin Anthony is dialed in (which can happen), he beats Lee. Same with Chris Cormier ( but I DON'T think that will happen). Not putting down Lee, but he can come in looking great and still get beat by someone who is even better on that day.


point conceded.


----------



## huesoloco (Feb 2, 2005)

he looks like a midget`


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Lee Priest is 5'4"


When I said this, I got it from Bodybuilders.com (a section of bodybuilding.com).  Could be wrong, but that's what it said.

http://www.bodybuilders.com/priest.htm


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How do you pack all that muscle in that short height of his.....amazing.



genetics, plus 20 years of hard ass training, all you can eat food, and a boatload of steroids.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

I've always liked Lee Priest, he was one of my idols as a kid. 

Can anyone post any off season pics of him, he makes such a major transformation


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Can anyone post any off season pics of him, he makes such a major transformation



Just take a look at the CellTech ads that flood BB mags.

They show Lee in the offseason, fat as hell. 
Then he's pictured after he "uses" CellTech.

DAMN! i didn't know thats all i needed to look like that! I gotta get me some Cell Tech!


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn, imagine the amount of weight he could move with that small ROM.


----------



## Vise (Feb 3, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I think it's funny how he just dropped his pants in the middle of the workout down to his man-panties for the pic.
> 
> And about Ronnie's abs/gut...there is NO WAY that he should have been Dexter Jackson in abs in the challenge round.  That win was handed to Ronnie.  Dexter got screwed bad on that.



  i agree, dexter did get screwed.  if he had won the challenge round, like he should have, he would have secured a third place finish.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I used your PC while you were away. I also borrowed some of your sisters clothes if you don't mind.


Oh that was good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Just take a look at the CellTech ads that flood BB mags.
> 
> They show Lee in the offseason, fat as hell.
> Then he's pictured after he "uses" CellTech.
> ...


Yeah, I love that pic. I'm picking up some Cell-Tech today!!!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love that pic. I'm picking up some Cell-Tech today!!!!!



you know what's even more amazing, or should i say disgusting, with regards to this topic?

is that SO MANY h.s. kids come up to me and ask me "which supps to take", with the COMPLETE belief that thats all they need b/c of what they read/see in the magazines.

the companies know they can make $ by making teens think Cell Tech made Lee Priest what he is....it's sickening


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

The really sad part is 2.5 years ago before I came to IM, I thought the same thing LOL.


----------



## brodus (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank God for the boards...I hope more kids get there information here, instead of the mags.

Even Priest said the Muscle Tech stuff was B.S., and he severed ties with them. 

He's pretty up-front in interviews.  I like him.  He even revealed his steroid intake, which isn't as huge as you might think.  He says he does two big cycles per year.  His whole family are BB'rs/Powerlifters--the genetics are there.  I think even his grandma was a lifter.  He's old-school all the way, even more so than Ronnie when it comes to bulking in the off-season.  I think he proves that mass quantities of food become a strong anabolic.  And if you look at his midsection and facial bones, he is NOT at all a candidate for massive GH abuse, like Cutler.  

He's got to have the biggest Lat to Waist ratio in the IFBB.  His midsection is incredible--a true 8-pack.  Huge quads, calves that start 1/4" from his knee, and some scary ass arms.  He says he set out to have a "freaky, comic-book" physique, and 20-yrs. of training have certainly given him this!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, he really is like 5'2 or 5'3.  I am 5'5 and when i stood next to him i was looking down at him....lol


Almost none of the bodybuilders are as tall as they say they are, my dad is 6'1 and took a picture next to Arnold and he was 2 or 3 inches taller than him.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Almost none of the bodybuilders are as tall as they say they are, my dad is 6'1 and took a picture next to Arnold and he was 2 or 3 inches taller than him.




yeah, they lie in the publications.  I think Gunter says he is like 6 foot.  But my budy is 6'1" and stood next to him.  he looked like he was under 6 foot to me.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 3, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Just take a look at the CellTech ads that flood BB mags.
> 
> They show Lee in the offseason, fat as hell.
> Then he's pictured after he "uses" CellTech.


Lee stopped endorsing Muscle Tech at least a year and a half ago.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 3, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> He's old-school all the way, even more so than Ronnie when it comes to bulking in the off-season. I think he proves that mass quantities of food become a strong anabolic.


Your information on Lee is a little out of date. The last year and half, he has not been getting super bulked/fat in the offseason and he says he will not be doing that ever again. This past offseason, he got up to only 235-240 instead of the 280 in the past and will go on stage probably in the 215-220 range. Take a look at his columns in Muscular Development.


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 3, 2005)

Lee, before and after. Hard to believe it's the same guy, huh? How he can cut up like that is beyond me.


----------



## brodus (Feb 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Your information on Lee is a little out of date. The last year and half, he has not been getting super bulked/fat in the offseason and he says he will be doing that ever again. This past offseason, he got up to only 235-240 instead of the 280 in the past and will go on stage probably in the 215-220 range. Take a look at his columns in Muscular Development.



Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware, I don't read the mags.

So there goes my theory, eh?!

But I swear, I saw a recent (last 6 months) pic of him on BB.com and he was no 240--more like 260 minimum--big and bloated.  His face changes and he looks like a pudgy little boy.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah the dumbass finally wised up and realized the risk he was putting his heart at.


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Hard to believe it's the same guy, huh? How he can cut up like that is beyond me.



he just has to cut THAT much harder than the other guys who remain relativel lean while they bulk up in the offseason (prob 95% of the other pros)

he hasta be that much more strict on his drugs, diet and cardio.

personally i don't know why he'd do that. it's alot like Levrone used to do. He'd train/eat his ass off for a few months, diet for a comp for like 2mo., then he'd take 2 or 3 months off completely.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2005)

speaking of Levrone I think he went natural, check the pics:


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 3, 2005)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Lee, before and after. Hard to believe it's the same guy, huh? How he can cut up like that is beyond me.


Its all part of a scam that not just Muscle Tech, but many of the thermogenic supplement makers perpetuates. The person intentionally stops training and eats everything in sight so that they get fat, as Lee is in the first pic, then resumes training, gets a tan and viola, "Look at me after I took such and such". 

Anna Nicole Smith just pulled the same scam with Stacker II and don't be surprised if you see Ophra Winfrey, Ms Yo Yo herself. doing the same thing in the future.

Here's a couple of articles on these scams:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ronharris51.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/silverman2.htm


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Anna Nicole Smith just pulled the same scam with Stacker II and don't be surprised if you see Ophra Winfrey, Ms Yo Yo herself. doing the same thing in the future.



Anna is the poster girl for *TrimSpa* baby!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 3, 2005)

Ooppps. You're right Robert.  Brain fade on my part.....


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Its all part of a scam that not just Muscle Tech, but many of the thermogenic supplement makers perpetuates. The person intentionally stops training and eats everything in sight so that they get fat, as Lee is in the first pic, then resumes training, gets a tan and viola, "Look at me after I took such and such".



The pros don't do it b/c the supp. companies want them to, they do it for competition sake. The pros do it by choice, then the supp co's take advantage of that and make up stories.

I would think Lee cares MUCH more about his pro career as opposed to making MuscleTech happy. If he didn't have a pro career, Mustletech wouldn't want him anyway.

besides, ALL the supp. co's do that anyways, not just the guys who go from super fat to shredded. Look at all the pros who are featured in all the mag's ads. Whether its for protein, creatine or whatever, its so consumers will see an ENORMOUS BB with an unbelievable physique, and what the co. is hoping is that they will associate the product with the pro, so people will buy, simple as that. Much the same as Nike and MJ, and every other pro athlete or celeb who endorses something...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 22, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. If Melvin Anthony is dialed in (which can happen), he beats Lee. Same with Chris Cormier ( but I DON'T think that will happen). Not putting down Lee, but he can come in looking great and still get beat by someone who is even better on that day.


OOOPPPSS!!! Lee finished second to Gustavo Badell( no shame there), but he beat Troy Alves ( 3rd) and Melvin Anthony ( 4th!!). From the pictures, it looked like Badell just out massed him.

Where are all the Mark Dugdale ( 8th) and Frank Roberson (14th) fans now?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

I love lee!
He was the reason i got interested in bodybuilding

The first mag i ever picked up when i was like 10 or 7 or something
and it featured him, man he was so awesome i wanted to be just like him

i still think he's the best bb ever


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

and he's 5'3"!!!
he says so all the time


----------



## musclepump (Feb 22, 2005)

Isn't there a fat-ass picture of Lee in the muscle mags endorsing Ripped Fuel?


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Feb 23, 2005)

I think he endorses all TWINLAB products now. He is on their website too.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 23, 2005)

he looks awsome, and the 8 pack is very good for someone of his sise, i was pretty impressed by it

Neo


----------



## musclepump (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, they lie in the publications. I think Gunter says he is like 6 foot. But my budy is 6'1" and stood next to him. he looked like he was under 6 foot to me.


I'm 5'11 and a couple inches taller than Jay, but I'm shorter than Gunter. Taller than Michal Kindred, Troy Alves, Chris Cook and Tommy Thorvidsen too


----------

